# MCpl Colin Bason, The Royal Westminster Regiment: 04 July 2007  (The Dude)



## armyvern (5 Jul 2007)

To the family, friends, and fellow soldiers of MCpl Colin Bason I send my thoughts and prayers.

He will be remembered.

A link to his Army.ca profile is below:

The Dude


----------



## deedster (5 Jul 2007)

MCpl Bason,
thank you for you sacrifice, which will never be forgotten.
My prayers are with your family, friends and comrades.


----------



## Haggis (5 Jul 2007)

RIP, "Dude".

To St. Michael's ranks you go, as heaven is yours to guard now.



To his family, freinds and Regiment, I send my deepest condolences.


----------



## beach_bum (5 Jul 2007)

RIP

Condolances to family and friends.


----------



## tomahawk6 (6 Jul 2007)

My sympathies to the Bason family and The Royal Westminster Regiment.


----------



## HollywoodHitman (6 Jul 2007)

Colin.....

Cheers buddy.


----------



## Kirkhill (6 Jul 2007)

My condolences and my thanks.


----------



## Troopasaurus (6 Jul 2007)

Its hard to come up with the words but Bason was a very inspirational friend; always willing to help out when needed. He was truly dedicated to the Army and in particular the Royal Westminster Regiment. We spent some very good times together and been through some hard times and he was always able to make you laugh no matter the situation. you will be missed.

They shall not grow old, as we that are left grow old:
Age shall not weary them, nor the years condemn.
At the going down of the sun and in the morning
We will remember them.


----------



## boothrat (6 Jul 2007)

Words fail me at this moment, I have always felt the loss over the years but this is much closer to home. 

Rest Easy


----------



## Mike Baker (6 Jul 2007)

RIP and thank you.


----------



## punisher_6d (6 Jul 2007)

My condolences to his family and friends and the R Westmr R.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (6 Jul 2007)

My condolences and my thanks also.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (6 Jul 2007)

Another of our members has gone to the great parade square in the sky, he will be missed.

To the family and the regimental family my condolences.


----------



## qjdb (18 Jul 2007)

Royal Westies Association web page tribute to him.  http://www.royal-westies-assn.ca/Bason/master_corporal_colin_bason.htm

(My step-dad is a member, so he got the email.)

It looks like it was a very fitting tribute for a fallen hero.


----------



## 3rd Herd (18 Jul 2007)

qjdb said:
			
		

> Royal Westies Association web page tribute to him.  http://www.royal-westies-assn.ca/Bason/master_corporal_colin_bason.htm
> 
> (My step-dad is a member, so he got the email.)
> 
> It looks like it was a very fitting tribute for a fallen hero.



Saw the footage on the news. Was very impressed with the the last ride.

RIP Westie


----------



## marshall sl (18 Jul 2007)

I was there with the Police/Emergency Service group lining the road .It was an emotional event that I will never forget!


----------



## marshall sl (20 Jul 2007)

Found this on the RWR Association site

http://www.royal-westies-assn.ca/Bason/BASON_plaque.jpg


----------

